# B644G do they all have 3850kg MPLM



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I am interested in a Hymer B644G on Mobile.de, its first registered March 2004 do they all have a MPLM of 3850 or is this an extra, and if the one advertised hasn't can they be upgraded ? 

Also any help or advice on the difference within this range eg. B644G as there appears to be a hell of a difference in price for a similar aged vehicle even some with higher milages are dearer ??

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi Brian,

We bought a 2002 Hymer B644G from a dealer in Belgium 18 months ago. 

It is plated at 4000kg. 

So, to answer one of your questions - no, they are not all plated at 3850kg.

Raymond


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Weight*

3850 is a bit of an odd weight for a 2004 B644G - i have a copy of the german hymer brochure and the weights are shown as either 3500kg or 3900kg.

The mercedes based star lines are either 3500/3800/4600.

We have a B614G which is plated at 3900kg - this gives us around 760kg payload.

cheers


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

I wouldn't like to commit, but AFAIK the 644 has always been built on Maxi underpinnings, with 4000kg or 3900kg in later (either 2004 or 5 models, when dual floor came in) being the standard plated weight. ( I have 2002 and 2005 details as reference points)

Certainly in the later models Hymer would ship with 3500kg plating as an unchargeable option (avoids certain restrictions), but the base vehicle should be mechanically the same.

I would expect the vast majority of shipped units in Germany to be plated at the standard weight, (since payload otherwise is marginal)but if down-plated, they should be re-plateable (though if done in this country you may find no-one will officially re-plate above 3850kg which is more common)

Good Luck!


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Sorry, did mean to add a comment on price differential.

If you visit the Hymer options list, you may need deep pockets. The list is long, and some of the options are costly to say the least.

Not unknown to see £5K or more difference in base price due to options fitted. 

Not worth paying the difference unless you want them.

Check the specs.


----------

